# Should we have a writing competition?



## 1300 Class (Oct 30, 2005)

Dunno, maybe a few different catagories (with reward points as possible prizes perhaps?) and other stuff? Any thoughts?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

What would be the criteria? Will it be totally freestyle, or is there a rubric for scoring? Who are the judges? Will we each be able to vote on stories? Will submissions be anonymous? Will there be counseling available for the losers?


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 30, 2005)

Well they are all important questions, but they question was more a generalised feeler in the inclusive rather than in the specific. 
Possibilities:
_What would be the criteria?_
Minimum 500 words, max 4000 words. 

_Will it be totally freestyle, or is there a rubric for scoring?_
Not totally freestyle divided up into BBW, BHM, Both, WG, XWG, Bath, Magical. 

A) Say there are points for the actual story content, grammer and spelling (like there are some great stories by the spelling and grammer is bad). Say 10 points for the story, 10 points for grammer and spelling, 10 points for style and presentation, so that makes it out of 30. Best story wins. 

*OR*

B) The Select Committee that will be set up will establish which submissions will be put in a poll to be voted on. (If necessary trimming it down). Thereby its a democratic proccess and the most popular story wins. 

C) A combination of both, where stories are scored, but the winner is decided by the public. 

_Who are the judges?_
The Select Committee has not been established yet. 

_Will we each be able to vote on stories?_
If methods B or C are choosen yes. 

_Will submissions be anonymous?_
Well in theory yes, but it defeats the purpose of the whole thing. 

_Will there be counseling available for the losers?_
Yep.


----------



## BTB (Oct 30, 2005)

since this is a forum I would the say the most responses by different people


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

... and no fair getting all your friends to gang up and vote for your story just because they're your friends. Judge the writing on its merits...


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 31, 2005)

Voting would be a in poll so it would effectivly be a secret ballot. So, its down to a committee (limited popularity) or the public (total popularity).


----------



## Shylla (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm totally for a writing competition. I would prefer having stories scored by judges for each category, then so many of the highest scoring stories are put to a public vote, and a winner is selected that way.

However the competition is executed, I'm eager to participate.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 31, 2005)

I think a combination of both (C) would be the best option, and of course everyone is eager to get as many people involved in this little project.


----------



## largehipslover (Oct 31, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> I think a combination of both (C) would be the best option, and of course everyone is eager to get as many people involved in this little project.



Thanks Lord for this interesting idea. I concur, (C) seems the best to me too. We could extend it in this alternative ways:
1. each "voter" can choose only one story among the selected ones
2. each "voter" can actually express a preference from 1 to 10 for every story
3. each "voter" can express more detailed preferences as previously indicated (1-10 points for the story, 1-10 points for grammar, 1-10 points for style)... more complicated (overkill) I guess.... well, just some thoughts...


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, so where do we post the stories?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 1, 2005)

In the stories section most likely. Put 'competition' at the end of the title of something, then we can whoever can do polls, to place a poll after a little while.


----------



## Shylla (Nov 1, 2005)

Any thoughts on a deadline?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 1, 2005)

Whenever enough people enter I suppose.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2005)

OK, so I'll enter soon. Then if nobody else enters, I WIN!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 1, 2005)

Well strictly speaking yes.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 7, 2005)

largehipslover said:


> Thanks Lord for this interesting idea. I concur, (C) seems the best to me too. We could extend it in this alternative ways:
> 1. each "voter" can choose only one story among the selected ones
> 2. each "voter" can actually express a preference from 1 to 10 for every story
> 3. each "voter" can express more detailed preferences as previously indicated (1-10 points for the story, 1-10 points for grammar, 1-10 points for style)... more complicated (overkill) I guess.... well, just some thoughts...




I like ideas 2 & 3. It sounds like overkill, but if you're going to read a whole story, it's reasonable to grade on plot/originality, style, and grammar. That way, the voting is less arbitrary. 

We should wait until there are at least a couple stories entered. I say a minimum of 3 before the polls open, and 5 would be best. Is Thanksgiving too soon? Seems like a fairly important day in the FA calendar, one worthy of a WG story deadline....

This is a cool idea, I can't wait!



JWC


----------



## Shylla (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll be entering in the general category of BHM/FFA stories. What other categories are others interested in the competition going for, out of curiosity? I want to know what sorts of interests we'll have represented here.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 8, 2005)

I would suggest a "Bath" category, but no one wants that....'cept me

heheh


----------



## fatlane (Nov 8, 2005)

Eww.

And I mean that in a very supportive way.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Eww. And I mean that in a very supportive way.



Hahaha...thats about how I feel...
I vote to not disclude a good old-fashioned realistic weight gain story catagory. :eat2: 


And is it possible for the *Drone* to make this thread into a *sticky*? 'Cuz it seems like it ought to be...lest it get lost amongst the annals of stories by the time the competition actually rolls around...


----------



## WG Story Drone (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> And is it possible for the *Drone* to make this thread into a *sticky*? 'Cuz it seems like it ought to be...lest it get lost amongst the annals of stories by the time the competition actually rolls around...



It's a good idea, but . . .

actually, I'm not a moderator for this group, so I think I only have editing access to the stories I've been posting. Does Observer has moderator privileges?

WGSD


----------

